#      ,     2018
!
    "" 54-   ,  .
http://www.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/on...15163631452046 (":     -   2018  (, 2018)")

:
 3       -,   , ,     .  ,         .     ,               .

" 3 ,       , , ,    . :  -         "-".       . ...        1  2019 ."

  ,      :
 -  ()        ()     , ,             , ,  (              )         , , ;

      : - ,    - ,                 ,   ,                  (. 1.1, 1.2 54-)

   ,     ,     ,              ,     ,  :
-    ,       (  , , )    , 
-           01.07.19 (   ),    
-        ,
-        ,
-                      . (?!!!! :EEK!:  :Confused: )
  ,      ,        .

----------

> !


    ?  ,  ...

----------


## _

> ?  ,  ...


     ,           ,             (, ).
       !
     ,        17   ,         5   .
         ,     , ,   . - ,    "" ,     , -  ,     ,           .

----------


## .

> ,       (  , , )    ,


 .  ,    ,       ?       ,    . ..      .  ,     




> 01.07.19 (   ),


            .       ,   .     .




> .


       ,           .      ,      .




> ?  ,  ...


     .        ,     .

----------

> .


        -   ....


> ,     .


     ,     ...       ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .       ,   .     .


..       ""  "" (  )    ?
       ,      ...
     -       ,         .  / ?         .

----------


## .

> ..       ""  "" (  )    ?


     ,      ,   ?

----------

> ,      ,   ?


    !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,   ?


  - ...

   :     -     ?    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    :[B]          ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , .
      , ,  .    ,         ,      ,         ,   ,       ""   "" ?  ,   , .     ?
    , ,    ,     ,    ""       ""    ?   ,    ,  ,    . :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

,  ,    .

 ,    ,    ?           .            .    ,   .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 - ,       .

----------

> - ,       .


 , .         :




> ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

:     -  , ,     /  . !     ...           ,        .      - ,    -  ,      -   ..

  ,        - ,          ...   .

 .       .  /,        ( ,  ,     /).    ,         ,        .     -     . ,    -      ?

----------


## -

> -


  )))    ,  " "   .

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,   ""      ,     .     ... ,   54-...        .  2:

"9. -             ()  ,             .
(. 9  .    03.07.2018 N 192-)"

----------


## -

> ""      ,     .


 !!!    ""        (    )   .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ""      ,     .


   ,        ,   .      ,

----------


## Na28ta

.,  ,      ...         ? 


> ,           .


     2: "-             ()  ,             ." ,     ?

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,   ,     ?     ?           
       - ,               .       ,

----------


## Na28ta

> 


 . ,       .        ,   /,  ?         ?

----------

> ,   /,  ?


   ?    ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ?    ?


     ,        - :  , , ,   ,  . ,        ,    .

----------

> ,


   54-  ? 

    :


> - :  , , ,   ,  .


      , ..      54-     .

----------


## Na28ta

> , ..      54-     .


    ,     .

----------

> ,     .


.  . ...

----------


## Na28ta

.  54-...      .  , ,     ...

----------

> , ,     ...


  ...

----------


## -

> ,       .        ,   /,  ?         ?


-    ""        (    )   
-   /     -  .     ()  +   .  ** 
 .   ,   ()   ., .   ,  . " "

----------


## -

))          (. 21 . 1.1   54-).    ,      3  2018 .

----------

> (. 21 . 1.1   54-).


  , , ,   .  


> ,      3  2018 .


 ,      .  !

----------

> , , ,   .   ,      .  !


 !             54    .
     . 
           .
 ,  ,         ! 
    ,     .
         : "  ,        -     ,    !"
PS        ,   ""  !         !

----------

> !             54    .


  . 


> .


     . 


> .


      ""? 


> ,  ,         !


            .       :
1.     
2.      
3.    .



> ,     .


  ?!!! 


> : "  ,        -     ,    !"


   ,         .


> PS        ,


  ?        ?


> ""  !


 "  ,    !" () . . .

----------

> ?


    ,              ? ,   ,         -    .      .
,   ,       ,      .    .
  -    ,      ,       -     ""  ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## -

> .       :
> 1.      - 
> 2.       -  
> 3.    .


 -

----------

> ,              ?


    - .  ,        -  ?!!!  


> ,   ,         -    .


 "  -  ,   -  ". , ,  ,   ""      .          .   -   .    .


> .


    .


> ,   ,       ,


     ,   ...


> .


    ,        .


> .


  .  ""      . 


> -    ,      ,


 -  , ..     . 


> ,   .


  .

----------

> -   .


 !!!
         ?
   "             "



> -  , ..     .


    ,   .
   -!    !   ,   " "  !
      " ",     .   , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## varip



----------


## varip

> ,     ,            ,     ,  :
> -    ,       (  , , )    ,
> -           01.07.19 (   ),    
> -        ,
> -        ,
> -                      .


    - .
   .   /  - 
         -     .         ,   .
         ,  - ,       -

----------

> !!!
>          ?


                    .      .


> ,   .


    "".   ? 


> -!    !   ,   " "  !


    . 


> " ",     .


! 


> , ,


       .

----------

> 


, !  !

----------

> - .


   ,   !
      - ?
   -      ,   !

----------


## tv06

...

----------


## vika-ever

!

     :      / ,     . 
 - ,    -  )

----------


## exce20081975

! 
  .         :
 - (-)     (       ,        )            -   "    """  ""."".""  """. -     (    ).  -        ?
   -        ..   ""?  .  .

----------

> ! 
>   .         :
>  - (-)     (       ,        )            -   "    """  ""."".""  """. -     (    ).


  . 


> -        ?


    ? ? 


> -        ..   ""?


    ? ?

----------


## exce20081975

> .     ? ?     ? ?


   ,     ?  ....

----------

> ,     ?  ....


     .  !

----------


## exce20081975

> .  !


!
   ,   .    .       )))

----------


## tv06

-4-20/155 66

----------

> ! 
>  - (-)     (       ,        )            -.


   ,           ,    .

----------

30  2017 .  -4-20/17256   
22  2017
  ,  , ,          12.11.2016  1173                  -     -      .

  ,   ,    1  1.2    22.05.2003  54-   -        ()       (     03.07.2016  290-         -        ()           )) ( -    54-) -                  ,   ,     54-.

     1.1    54-  -           ()      ,  ,  .

    19  3    27.06.2011  161-        -    () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     .

 ,     54- ( ,          290-)   ,    -  ,    ( ,  )      ()        ,   .

  9  7    290-  ,            54- ( ,          290-)    - ,       01.07.2018.

 ,           (   )   ,  ,         54- ( ,          290-)     - ,   -   01.07.2018.

  ,   ,         28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324,    54-            ,      .

 ,    - ,                - ,    2    54-.

,   1  2    54- -          ,               ()    ,        ,           .

    54-           ,       ,        -            .

 ,  ,                  (, ) ,   ,       03.06.2009  103-       ,   ,       -      .

      ,          - ,   ,       ,              ,     .



2

----------

> ,           ,


      ?

----------


## torgvolga

> -4-20/155 66


      - ,    10.0.82018  -4-20/15566@
1.                     - 
      1.1    22.05.2003  54- «  -       » (     54-)   «»   ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
  2  1.2    54-                 ()     ()                      ()         (        ()       ),        54-.
      54-  ,  , ,   ,      ()   .
   ( )  -            ( )              ( ).       , ,    1  1.2    54-,       .
         (,       ,      .)         (,   ,     ,  ,       .)        .  ,     ,        ,      ( ).
 ,    ( )           -         .

2.             
    1  1.2    54- ,    ,                 ,   ,     54-.   9  2    54-             ()  ,             .
 ,                   .
  ()              .        .         ,             .     ,    ( ,  ),   ()  .
 ,          (,        ),       ,        .
 ,       03.07.2018  192- «        »    ,        ()        ()     ,   ,    1  4.7    54-,  ,  ,  :   () ( , , ,  ( )  )      ().       01.07.2019.
                 .
 01.07.2019                         () .

3.                      
      1.1  
 54-   «»   ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
    1  1.2    54- ,    - ,                 ,   ,    .
 ,     ,     ,               ,    ,        
 54- , ,    .

----------


## tv06

> ,    ( )           -         .


 !!!!!

----------


## tv06

> , , ,   .   ,      .  !


     -    - !  !!!

----------


## tv06

> ))          (. 21 . 1.1   54-).  «»  ,      3  2018 .


  -      -    -   ?

----------

> !!!!!


     ?

----------

> -    - !  !!!


"  - !" ().   ,      ?

----------


## tv06

> ?


 10.0.82018 -  ?  ?  5 ?

----------


## tv06

> "  - !" ().   ,      ?


  ,     -     -  -     - -   ?? -   -    !!! -           ? - ,

----------

> ,     -     -  -     - -   ?? -   -    !!! -           ? - ,


        .    , , ,   ...

----------


## vika-ever

> - -   ?? -  -    !!! -           ? - ,


       .  .    ,      -  ....

 192-:  "         ,     ,    (       ).......   -     ()     1  2019 ." 

        / . (    ),     .

----------

> .


   ...


> / . (    ),     .


  ,       .

----------


## tv06

> )


     ,      -  ....   - "    -     ()     1  2019 ."     !!!!

----------


## vika-ever

-,          -  ..........

   ,   ,   .      .

  ,      ,    , , ....

----------


## tv06

> -,          -  ..........
> 
>    ,   ,   .      .
> 
>   ,      ,    , , ....


    ))))

  ,   ((((  ()   - ((((((

----------


## .

> ,      ,    , , .


        .         ,    - .



> ()   -


     .   ,      ?

----------

> -  ..........


"      ?" () / " "

----------


## -

(    ),   ,    https://www.klerk.ru/doc/476920/

----------


## tv06

> .         ,    - .
> 
>      .   ,      ?


....   .. ...       ,    ,     (    )   ....       (  ,  ,          ).... 

    -    !!!!.... 

   .....


    ...      (((((

   !!   -  ....    ....  "" ....    ""  ....      -     ...

----------


## -

*tv06*,      ???  (  -)   (  )   .        (??)

----------

> ....   .. ...       ,    ,     (    )   ....       (  ,  ,          )....


 ,  ,   ,     54-.       ,    -    :EEK!: ,    - ,   ,   .              .    ,       ...

----------


## vika-ever

> ,    - .


    100 000,    15    ,       .




> .   ,      ?


   ,        ,    .
          ,           ....

----------


## .

> 100 000,    15    ,       .


 .       ,    ,       . 




> ,        ,


  - .         .      ,    .




> 


 ,   ?  - ?    ,   ,     ,    ,   ,         
,   ,          ,    .        ,      .

----------


## vika-ever

> ,   ,          ,    .        ,      .


   ,      .....
       !




> .       ,    ,       .


     ,     ,     15 ,     ?

----------


## vika-ever

.
 )

----------


## .

> ,     ,     15 ,     ?


 ,     .   .      ,    .          .
  ,    ,    ,    ,       ,    .  .

----------


## -

*vika-ever*,      .  .  (!!!)    ""     .   " "-   "  ".    "- ()" -        .   ???   ,     )))



> 100 000,    15


           ,       ,

----------


## olga-osina

> ,  ,   ,     54-.


,   -  ???

----------


## tv06

[QUOTE=-;54991824]*tv06*,      ???  (  -)   (  )   .        (??)      [/QUO

   ((((

----------


## .

> (((


         ?

----------


## vika-ever

,   !!!
  )))

----------


## BukovkaAnna

> .
>  )


   ?

----------


## tv06

> ?


)))   ((((

----------

> )))   ((((


   .  ...

----------


## tv06

> *vika-ever*,,       ,


    54-...

----------


## tv06

> .  ...


))) )))

----------

> 54-...


 -  .   .

----------

> ))) )))


   ,    ...

----------


## vika-ever

> ?


  -   ,   /     ,    ?

     ,   54-  .4 192-    : *"   -   "*

----------


## BukovkaAnna

> -   ,   /     ,    ?
> 
>      ,   54-  .4 192-    : *"   -   "*


,    . , ,   ,      .      -   ,   .  , ,   . 
    .

----------


## .

> 


 ..            ?  :Wink:

----------


## tv06

> ..            ?


      -    -     (

----------


## .

*tv06*,  ...  , ?           .         ?  ,     ?

----------

> -    -     (


     -   ,  " ",    .

----------


## olga-osina

> , ?           .         ?  ,     ?


       ,         .
   ,   .
     ?

----------


## .

> ,         .


    .        .
      ,       ,     ,   ,        .    ,

----------

> .


  .     ,       ...

----------


## .

> .


.      ,   
,    ,     ,              ,         - .  .
       ,         :Wink:

----------

> .      ,


 ,        ,  .            .        ,         ...

----------


## .

> ,        ,  .


-,   ,      .  ,   ,   .    ))

----------

> ))


    - 
  .   ,           ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -

----------

> 


    ...

----------


## ZHANNET

. ,  ,     14.08.18  -4-20/15707  ,   ,  , ,         ()   ."  ,           ,       ,    ,          ()     , ,  ()   (  )."
, , ,  ,  ,     ,       -,       ,    ,                 ?    ,      ,     ,    ,   ,    ,.. ??

----------

!
      ""          ?
         .

----------

> !
>                ?


.

----------


## __

?   ?   ?           . (              .)
               15    6% ?    ...
....       (,   200    7500      ...)
  "  " ....   "  "    "" - -     -   .
      ,   !       . 
   ( )      ,  "" (  ) ,     , ,   30-40    ,    2-3    .... ......     ...
       -     ....  -   .
,        :
"      ,           .."
.   .

----------


## olga-osina

> ?   ?


 :Big Grin: 
      ?
   ( ...)

----------


## ZHANNET

107 - ,  ,     ?    ,   ,    ,  ,  !!  ????

----------

> ,           ,    .


                     -,     ,     ""   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""


       ))

----------


## __

> ?   ?   ?           . (              .)
>                15    6% ?    ...
> ....       (,   200    7500      ...)
>   "  " ....   "  "    "" - -     -   .
>       ,   !       . 
>    ( )      ,  "" (  ) ,     , ,   30-40    ,    2-3    .... ......     ...
>        -     ....  -   .
> ,        :
> "      ,           .."
> .   .





> ?
>    ( ...)


    15  6        ?

----------


## olga-osina

> 6


  6%? ?




> 


,    .

----------

> 


      ""   ...


> 


 


> -,     ,     ""   .


   "    ",   ,   ? ,   ?

----------


## tv06

> ""   ...            "    ",   ,   ? ,   ?


?     ?     ,    ...

----------


## __

> 6%? ?
> 
> 
> ,    .


 110,    "".....

----------

> ?


 .       .


> ?


     ,  .     -   ,       .        "   ",      ,    .

----------


## olga-osina

> 110,    "".....


  . ,    /  ? 6%

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,  ,       ?? ,      .  ,      ,      ,    ,         -,        ,  .

----------

> ,   ,


 . 


> ,       ??


 ,   -       -      .           ,    ,         . 


> ,      .


      . 


> ,      ,      ,    ,


       .    .... 


> -,        ,  .


       " " - "...  "...

----------


## ZHANNET

,        ,  ,     ,   - ,  -  -  .        ,    ,     ,     .    , -,    ,    ,  ,  ,     ,  -.  ,    !!!  ""   ,     .

----------

> - ,  -  -  .


  ,      : "   ,     "...


> ,    ,


   -  ,         ... 


> ,


 .   ... 


> , -


.         ... 


> ,    ,  ,  ,     ,


   .          ...


> ""   ,     .


!

----------


## tv06

> *tv06*,  ...  , ?           .         ?  ,     ?


)))         )))      )))

----------

